# Moving to Canada



## GBA (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am hoping you can give me some advice. I am a Brit married to a Canadian (for nearly 15 years), we are looking to immigrate to Canada with our children.

Initially, we thought it would be best to go to Canada for 3-4 months to see how things are for us and the children and then if its working start the process of immigration for me.

I telecommute for work, so its immaterial whether I am in UK, Russia or Canada so long as I can get an Internet connection. If we move to Canada, I will continue the same the work.

My concerns are these:

1. If I arrive in Canada on a visa waiver accompanied by my wife and children; I know the million dollar question will be - how long are you here for. The suspicion will be that I intend to stay permanantly

2. If I come on a one way ticket (because we dont know when/if we'll leave) - will that cause issues?

3. Are immigration going to be less worried about me because I am long-term married to one of their citizens and have children who are their citizens

Has anyone had similar experiences? I have tried talking to the Canadian High Commission in London but they cannot really advise me on this; and the Immigration helpdesk in Ottawa(?) again were quite vague.

So it seems that I need information from people who have done it.

I hope you can help

GBA


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your wife will need to sponsor you and the children. Read the following from the Government's website. 
Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## GBA (Oct 20, 2011)

That would be the long term option, but my understanding is Brits can enter for up 6 months without requiring a visa.

Step one is to find out if the children like it there and also if we can integrate properly.

My main concern is the initial entry - ie month 0-6


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

That is correct, but you are not permitted to work. If you do your on-line job here and it becomes known to the Government you risk being banned from the country. Any income earned from working here should/must be declared to the Canadian Government.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would call immigration Canada and ask them. I don't think they will be worried about you as far as the marriage issue goes since you have been married quite a long while. I would not enter on a one way ticket but, ask them about this. It is probably you would be able to extend your visa while your paper work is being put through. That could take a long while but, you may not have to exit and then re enter. I'd ask about it directly though. 

It's been a long while since I entered but, we contacted an immigration lawyer for a one time session and advice. Also there are guide books out there you can buy and they also have some helpful advice. 

Uprooting children and the extra paper work you will have is a big step so if I were you I would have at least one session with the immigration lawyer. For us it meant having steps made easier because there are some things immigration won't tell you outright that made it easier on us when we had that information. 

Good luck! And yes, she'll need to sponsor you.


----------

